# Des infos pour BOOTCAMP sur macbook air?



## Antoine_la (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

au vu de la disparition de Boot Camp sur les iMac 27p 3 To suite à la mise à jour vers Mojave, avez-vous des retours sur les macbook air?

J'ai une partition Windows et j'y tient....


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Le problème ne concerne que la série d'iMac 27 avec un disque dur de 3 To.

*Edit :* un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/09/im...ble-apres-installation-de-macos-mojave-103696


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2018)

Pour tout ce qui concerne Bootcamp, on garde les bonnes habitudes : on poste dans le forum Windows sur Mac.
Merci.


----------

